# 7/1 Fort Pickens



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Worked off graveyard this morning and headed to the beach. They are not the biggest but i had fun and caught dinner.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

How was the bait? What size ly's?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job, fun + dinner = hard to beat.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

All were caught on gold spoon and gotcha lure


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Good morning, I’d say!


----------

